# New medication offers hope for gold refiners with OCD



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2016)

So i'm at home this afternoon making kool aid for my kids when my wife asks me what i'm doing. I said what do you mean? It was then i realized what she was talking about! I had the spoon from the kool aid and i had taken a glass of clean water and was carefully rinsing the spoon back into the jug trying not to loose any of it! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 4, 2016)

:lol: that's awesome


----------



## Grelko (Aug 4, 2016)

You should add this to the chemist jokes thread, this is great. :lol: Better to be overly safe than accidently forget to rinse off items while you're refining.

At least you didn't test it with stannous "yet"


----------



## everydayisalesson (Aug 5, 2016)

I wondered if that ever happened to anyone else. Many years ago I drove a street sweeper. I would catch myself trying to center my car over the trash in parking lots when I wasn't working. Actually, like you, it was my wife that caught me, she laughed about that for many months.


----------



## Smack (Aug 5, 2016)

That's funny, I've done a few things like that. We ARE creatures of habit.


----------



## Geo (Aug 6, 2016)

:lol: That's pretty slick. Don't forget to collect your used toilette paper for further processing.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 6, 2016)

If you start bringing in the squeeze bottle whenever you mix Kool Aid then you really have an issue! 

But the wife has to bear some of the responsibility, buying drinks that look like pregnant acid when they're mixed can be dangerous.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 10, 2016)

My house runs on pepsi and chocolate milk, so i haven't caught myself doing that.

But, when i make mac and cheese, i find myself adding all the milk, and then small increments of butter, until i get a complete reaction of cheese.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 10, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> But, when i make mac and cheese, i find myself adding all the milk, and then small increments of butter, until i get a complete reaction of cheese.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

